# BMW headache 🤕



## DaveDriggers75 (Dec 17, 2021)

We passed down my wife’s 2012 128i 2 dr coupe to our daughter (roughly 105k miles now). Couple weeks ago we had the oil changed, noticed it was leaking oil pretty bad so took it back to shop and they forgot to put gasket back on oil plug. They were pulling it out (not a bmw service shop) it started making a god awful squealing, like stabbing 5 pigs at once. Looked under hood, Belt was shredded, replaced belt and still made it. Used stethoscope and sounded like idler pulley was bad, Replaced idler pulley and tensioner pulley, still making squealing noise. It only does it after engine is completely warmed up (10 mins of driving), goes away if I accelerate hard while driving, loudest at idle and doesn’t go away til engine cools off. While working on that (24 hours after oil change) it started making a whistling noise, like a vacuum leak, and very rough idle and will stall out if not giving it gas. Threw a ton of codes, 
2b3d - Diagnostic Module Tank Leakage (DMTL) System Fault
23c1 - 02 Sensor Before Catalyst, Trim Control
2a7c - VANOS, Inlet, Cold Start
2a7a - Variable Camshaft Timing Control, Exhaust, Cold Start
2a98 - Crankshaft - Inlet Camshaft, Correlation
2a99 - Crankshaft Outlet Camshaft, Correlation
29d1 - Combustion Misfire on @vlinder 5
Snap
29D2- Combustion Misfire on Cylinder 6
29CE - Combustion Misfire on Cylinder 2
2E97 - Generator
29CD - Combustion Misfire on Cylinder 1
29D0 - Combustion Misfire on Cylinder 4
29D9 - Misfire At Low Tank Fill Level
29CC - Combustion Misfire on Several Cylinders.

any clues? I’m a broke career firefighter, don’t have the extra cash this time if the year to take it to dealer. Any fixes I can try? Should I drive it off a cliff? 😂😂. Need more information? Tried adding a 10 second video of pulley/belt noise but can’t figure out how to add it.


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

Just to clarify - they forgot to install the seal on the drain plug or the oil filter?
I ask because any leaks at the oil filter cap or oil filter housing gasket will leak onto the belt and cause slipping, squealing and shredding like you describe.
If the belt gets shredded it can/will get sucked into the front main seal of the engine and cause all sorts of problems (damage to the seal, timing chain guides, etc.). If the chain of events can be traced back to the shop causing all of this then it's on them to fix your car at their expense.


----------



## DaveDriggers75 (Dec 17, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> Just to clarify - they forgot to install the seal on the drain plug or the oil filter?
> I ask because any leaks at the oil filter cap or oil filter housing gasket will leak onto the belt and cause slipping, squealing and shredding like you describe.
> If the belt gets shredded it can/will get sucked into the front main seal of the engine and cause all sorts of problems (damage to the seal, timing chain guides, etc.). If the chain of events can be traced back to the shop causing all of this then it's on them to fix your car at their expense.


Sorry didn’t get a email on your reply. Just the plug. Brit shredded a few days later but not from oil. Replaced belt, idler and tensioner pulley. Still horrible squeal. The “whistling” noise started when they replaced the plug. Not sure if it’s coincidence or not.


----------

